# First Red in the boat



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

My brother and I fished the flood recently, first flood for me in the Lappy Hewes Bonefisher. There were fish busting and tailing way up ahead where we couldn't get to yet. I told him to get out and chase them down, and I would push the boat to catch up. I got his first flood tide red on camera, and it also happened to be the first red caught on this boat for us. Hard to beat happy tailing redfish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s all over now...you’re hooked


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s all over now...you’re hooked


How is the FMT working for you?


----------



## TroutTrent (Nov 29, 2016)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice.


But I still want to put a fly rod in your hand


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Hard to beat? ....possibly impossible.


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

what sublime said. 
Fly or it doesnt count on floods


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevo1951 said:


> How is the FMT working for you?


I don’t have FMT


----------



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> But I still want to put a fly rod in your hand


Yeah, this trip was about getting him the first flood tide red checked off. I had him pole me right after that fish, and I had one bump my fly and spook, but not eat it. After I missed mine, we switched again, and I had him with the fly rod on the front of the boat. He had 2 ok shots, but missed them.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t have FMT


Sorry, my mistake


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stevo1951 said:


> Sorry, my mistake


Wishing I had TMT!


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

Great Stuff!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice job gentleman...

I'm not sure why or when the red went on the boat?
It seems that Lappy is restricted to doing shuttle bus duty with a evening stop on the walking flat. But still a nice job and some nice pics for the angler.

What year is she? 
pics? (of the boat)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Artlow12 said:


> My brother and I fished the flood recently, first flood for me in the Lappy Hewes Bonefisher. There were fish busting and tailing way up ahead where we couldn't get to yet. I told him to get out and chase them down, and I would push the boat to catch up. I got his first flood tide red on camera, and it also happened to be the first red caught on this boat for us. Hard to beat happy tailing redfish.


Love the photographs--thanks for sharing! Where is this (in general)?


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome! Enjoy every moment you can with your brother! I just lost mine this morning. Cancer SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool post and pictures.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice fish!


----------



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice fish and pictures


----------

